#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Вот в раздумье я... :)

## Bob

Санскрит, видимо, не осилить... :Smilie: 
Может книжки продать...? :Smilie: 

Борис.

PS: коли что не так - затрите тему... :Smilie:

----------


## Kacou lad

неужели настолько сложно ?

----------


## Ондрий

Учебник Бюллера - имхо, лучший на русском.
Кочергина только путает новичка.

----------


## Buural

> Учебник Бюллера - имхо, лучший на русском.
> Кочергина только путает новичка.


А я бы сказал Кочергина для новичка в самый раз, а Бюллер может и запутуть!)))))
Ну, это кому как :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

У Кочергиной ошибок полно, и материал подан скомкано и мутно.
Но это да - кому как  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

мда-а... продаю...  :Smilie: 

список... вроде всё отметил...  :Smilie: 

Борис.

PS: оптом - бонус... хотя и не уверен, что кто-то вообще купит... деньги получаются немалые...  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

Предложение пока ещё действует...  :Smilie: 

Борис.

----------


## Bob

Вопрос - снят ...  :Smilie: 

Борис.

----------

